

Ever wonder what Google's Russian office looks like? Look Here - Scott_MacGregor
http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/12/09/google-with-russian-flavor/

======
Gonsalu
Original: <http://zyalt.livejournal.com/329189.html>

------
kirpekar
Nobody has computer or does any work?

~~~
TheBlack_knight
I think you missed the second page of pics.

------
dablya
That meeting room "12 Chairs". There is an old, very popular Russian book made
into a movie about a set of 12 chairs and in one of them there are treasures
hidden. It's a comedy about how a bunch of con men try to find the chair.

------
vaksel
yandex.ru(russia's google) offices for comparison
[http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/10/23/an-
incredible-...](http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/10/23/an-incredible-
dream-office/)

~~~
to
yeah, the google office looks pretty shitty. no comparison needed.

------
dmaz
Russian humor can be challenging; I wonder what the story is behind the
printout with the google.ru address and Steve Jobs.

~~~
ig0rskee
Job Postings, eg. <http://google.ru/jobs> ;)

------
ddrmaxgt37
That might be the ugliest office I have seen ):

------
plnewman
So do they just hang out all day?

------
lefstathiou
office looks a bit dark and depressing to me for some reason.

